# Aristo Cold Light Compatability, other questions



## Cliff Kingston (May 28, 2019)

*Compatability of Aristo cold lights across Beseler 23c and 45 MXT, and questions - *

Couple of questions for this forum and looking forward to joining again and being part of the community.

In my Beseler 45 MXT, I have an Aristo Cold light head, D2 HI, I believe the bulb would be a V54. Years ago I built a darkroom and made 4 beautiful prints before I had to move… this was back in 2007, the Great Recession.  Anyway, have rebuilt a new darkroom in another state. 

I have the Beseler Timer, and I have a chance to get another new timer, with transformer and contractor (?).  I'm looking to have extra supplies and the 23c cold light is in great condition, I was thinking there was an adapter to fit the MXT and CB7 as long as I'm only doing 6x6cm negs?

1) I believe these came with a Beseler 23C, are the transformer and contractor compatible across Aristo lights or do are they bulb dependent? I did not use any of these before and made great prints. What does the contractor do?

2) I also have a CB-7 condenser enlarger. With an adapter, would the Beseler 23C Aristo cold light be compatible with either of these enlargers, the MXT and CB-7? I will only be printing an MF 6x6 negatives. And then lastly, would any heads, cold light be compatible on the CB-7 and 45MXT? I understand that a lot of the configurations and compatabilty of lights/condensor is about going up to a 6x7 or 4x5 ince negative, but as mentioned I will only be printing medium format 6cmx6cm.

Thanks in advance for the input.
Clifford


----------



## Jeff15 (May 28, 2019)

Hello and welcome, I am sorry I do not know anything about your question but there are lots of people on this forum that do.


----------



## compur (May 28, 2019)

I don't know what a "contractor" is. Do you mean a constant voltage transformer? Or, maybe a Resistrol? 

For cross brand compatibility questions I suggest contacting Aristo and/or Beseler

Aristo:
Aristo manufactures fluorescent, neon, cold and hot cathode lamps | Light Sources

Beseler:
Beseler Photographic Equipment | Home


----------

